# Bug dans Automator



## Cyrille50 (30 Mai 2021)

Je me demande si je n'ai pas découvert un bug dans Automator pour macOS Big Sur.
J'ai un MacBook Air M1 2 To 16 Go avec une clean Install. 
Je souhaite pouvoir convertir mes fichiers Word en Pdf d'un seul clic, et je crée un "script" dans Automator.
Impossible de retrouver mon fichier dans Préférences système > Extensions > Finder, où il devrait se trouver
Après de longues recherches, je le retrouve là où je n'aurais jamais pensé à le chercher :
Mon "Action rapide" est dans Préférences système > Extensions > Touch Bar ! 
Alors qu'il n'y a pas de Touch Bar sur le MBA M1 !
Et impossible de la changer de place
Qui plus est, cet enregistrement d'action rapide a provoqué l'activation de "masquer/afficher automatiquement le Dock"
En cherchant un peu, j'ai pu afficher la boîte de personnalisation de la Touch Bar en bas de l'écran alors que je n'ai pas cette Touch Bar (de là l'activation du masquage automatique du Dock, je pense)
Bref : il y a un bug, et ce bug est lié au fait que macOS Big Sur fait référence à une Touch Bar qui n'existe pas...
Comment je fais pour déplacer mon Action rapide et la sortir de la Touch Bar ?


----------

